# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Հարստություն

## Erevan

Ո՞րն է ձեր համար հարստությունը...
Ինչպիսի՞ն պետք է լինի հարուստ մարդը...

----------


## ihusik

*Ո՞րն է ձեր համար հարստությունը...*
Մարդու ներքնաշխարհը՝ հոգու ու սրտի լուսավոր որակները կամ նման մարդկանց ստեղծած թեկուզ նյութական արժեքները, որոնց հետ շփումը հարստացնում է մեր ներքնաշխարհը... :Wink: 

*Ինչպիսի՞ն պետք է լինի հարուստ մարդը...*
Լուսավոր...  :Angel: 

Հ.Գ. Չեմ թերագնահատում նաև շատ այլ նյութական արժեքների նշանակությունը մարդու կյանքում, բայց ամենաէականները ու նշանակության տեսանկյունից անհամեմատ ավելի կարևորները համարում եմ վերը նշածներս :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Հարուստ է այն մարդը, ով իրեն համարում է  հարուստ. մեկի համար այն որոշվում է դրամով, մյուսի համար՝ գրքերով, երրորդի համար՝ առողջությամբ, մեկ ուրիշի համար էլ՝ թոռների շատությամբ: Այնպես որ, հարուստ լինելը շատ սուբյեկտիվ է: 
Կոնկրետ ինձ համար ամենամեծ հարստությունը հոգեկան հանգստությունն է ու խաղաղ կյանքը: 
Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն պիտի լինի հարուստ մարդը: Երջանիկ:  :Smile:

----------


## Grieg

այս պահին հարուստությունը իմ մոտ երաժշտությունով է գնահատվում , ում մեջ կա գեղեցիկ մեղեդի նա ել հարուստ է   :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ո՞րն է ձեր համար հարստությունը...
> Ինչպիսի՞ն պետք է լինի հարուստ մարդը...


Ինչ որ բանով հարուստ լինել  նույնն է ասենք, որ ինչ որ  բանով լիքը (լի) լինել, այսինքն հարուստ մոտավորապես նշանակում է մի բան շատ ունենալ, թեև *հարուստ մարդ է* խոսքը ասվում է հիմնականում նյութական ունեցվածքով առատ մարդկանց մասին:
Ինչևէ մարդը հարուստ կարող է լինել նաև ներքին  դառնությամբ  կամ շատ  ավելի  բացասական  բառերով …մի  խոսքով սա շատ  խիստ հարաբերական է :Wink: ,այդ  պատճառով  2րդ  հարցին պատասխանելու  համար նախ պետք է պարզել կոնկրետ *ինչով հարուստ մարդը*  հետո նոր *ինչպիսին  պետք է լինի*:
Իսկ եթե առաջին հարցը այնուամենայնիվ հնչեր  այսպես ինչով՞ կուզեիք հարուստ լիել (ասենք ամենաշատը)
կուզենաի ավելի հարուստ գիտելիքներ ունենաի տարբեր բնագավառներից ինչպես նաև հարուստ լիեի տաղանդներով (չեմ ասի կոնկրետ որոնցով :Tongue: )…

----------


## Erevan

> Հարուստ է այն մարդը, ով իրեն համարում է  հարուստ. մեկի համար այն որոշվում է դրամով, մյուսի համար՝ գրքերով, երրորդի համար՝ առողջությամբ, մեկ ուրիշի համար էլ՝ թոռների շատությամբ: Այնպես որ, հարուստ լինելը շատ սուբյեկտիվ է: 
> Կոնկրետ ինձ համար ամենամեծ հարստությունը հոգեկան հանգստությունն է ու խաղաղ կյանքը: 
> Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն պիտի լինի հարուստ մարդը: Երջանիկ:


Դու ճիշտ ես համարում ասվածը. 
_Ինչ որ ունես, դրան էլ արժանի ես (պատասխանը հիմնավորել :Jpit:

----------


## ihusik

> այս պահին հարուստությունը իմ մոտ երաժշտությունով է գնահատվում , ում մեջ կա գեղեցիկ մեղեդի նա էլ հարուստ է


Grieg ջան այս տողերդ կարդալուց հիշեցի իմ շատ սիրելի աֆորիզմներից մեկը. 
*А.С.Пушкин: 
"Одной любви музыка уступает. 
Но и любовь - мелодия..."*

Բացի դա համամիտ եմ այն կարծիքների հետ, որ հարուստը նա է ով ունի որևէ բան դա լինի նյութական թե հոգևոր ոլորտներում և ինչպես նշել եմ վերջինն անհամեմատ ավելի կարևոր ու նշանակալից է ինձ համար, բայց մի բան էլ կուզենամ այս ամենին ավելացնեմ - *հարուստ է ոչ թե այն մարդը, որին շատ բան է պատկանում, այլ նա՝ ով կարող է կիսվել դրանցով ուրիշների հետ...* Մի հատված մեջբերեմ այստեղ Է.Ֆրոմմին նվիրված իմ կուրսայինից.

Արդյունավետ, ստեղծագործ բնավորության տեր մարդու համար նվիրվածության գործընթացը՝ բարձրագույն հնարավորության արտահայտումն է։ Նվիրվածության գործընթացում ես ցուցադրում եմ իմ ուժը, հզորությունը, հարստությունը։ Կյանքի և իմ ընդունակությունների այդ բարձրագույն զգացումը լցնում է ինձ ուրախությամբ։ Ես ինձ զգում եմ գերլցված, գթառատ, երջանիկ։ Տալը՝ ուրախալի է, քան վերցնելը, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ այն նշանակում է ինչ-որ մի բանից հրաժարում, այլ այն բանի համար, որ դա իմ կյանքի ինքնաարտահայտումն է։ Նյութական իրերի ոլորտում, տալ՝ նշանակում է լինել հարուստ։ *Այն մարդը չէ հարուստ, որին շատ է պատկանում, այլ հենց նա՝ ով շատ է տալիս։ Ժլատն աղքատ է, անկախ այն բանից, թե որքան է իրեն պատկանում։* Նա, ով կարող Է որևէ բանից հրաժարվել՝ իրեն հարուստ է զգում։ Բայց տալու ամենագլխավոր ոլորտը՝ հումանիզմի թագավորությունն է, որտեղ մարդը տալիս է իրեն, իր կյանքի մի մասը, որը ոչ միշտ է նշանակում զոհաբերության բերել կյանքը։ Տալով իր կյանքի այդ մասը մարդը հարստացնում է մյուսին, խորացնում է իր կյանքի իմաստը՝ խորացնելով մյուսի կյանքի իմաստը։ (Պլատոն - <<Աշխատելով ուրիշների երջանկության համար, մենք գտնում ենք մեր սեփականը>>։) Ի սրտե տալով, մարդը չի կարոդ չստանալ այն, ինչը գալիս է մյուսից՝ միանալով ուրախության զգացումին՝ ձեռք բերվածի համար։
Խոսել սիրո մասին՝ նշանակում է ասել, սերը ուժ է, որը առաջացնում է սեր։

----------


## Ծով

Ինձ համար հարուստ լինելը մենակ չլինելն է /ծնողներ, ընկերներ, քեզ հասկացող ու չհասկացող մարդիկ/...բայց քանի որ մարդը միշտ մենակ է, ես հավերժ աղքատ եմ ու մնում է բավարարվել ինձ շրջապատող Սեր կոչվող «թոշակով» :LOL:  ու իմ մեջ եղած «թոշակը» մարդկանց բաժանելու «բարեգործական միջոցառումներով» :LOL: 
...
Այ այսպես կես կատակ...լրիվ լու՛՛՛րջ...

----------


## schuschanik

> Կոնկրետ ինձ համար ամենամեծ հարստությունը հոգեկան հանգստությունն է ու խաղաղ կյանքը: 
> Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն պիտի լինի հարուստ մարդը: Երջանիկ:



Լրիվ համամիտ եմ այս մտքի հետ: Հարուստ և երջանիկ եմ զգում ինձ,  երբ հոգիս խաղաղ է և երգում է, իսկ  ամենկարևորը երգումէ հալալ զուլալ ազգային ֆոլկլյոր» սարի սիրուն յար, սարի մեխակ բեր.....».... :Scenic: 

Հարուստ լինելու համար պետք է սիրել դիմացինին, և այդժամ կզգաս  թե որքան հարուստ ես դու.... և ամենակարևորը, այդ հարստությունը ոչ ոք չի կարող խլել քեզանից :Wink:

----------


## Լէգնա

Հարուստ եմ, քանի որ ունեմ ԻՆՁ`մտերիմներս, ընկերներս, հարազատներս, բարեկամներս ու իմ մոգոնած  աշխարհը, այս ամենը կազմում է մեծ բյուջե, առանց տարեկան ճեղքումների, առանց հարկայինի հետ խնդիրների, Ես արդար քրտինքով եմ հարստացել :  :Smile: 
Հարուստ մարդն էլ իմ նման պետք է լինի`միակն ու անկրկնելին, իր խաղացած դերի մեջ  :Blush:

----------


## Erevan

> Հարուստ եմ, քանի որ ունեմ ԻՆՁ`մտերիմներս, ընկերներս, հարազատներս, բարեկամներս ու իմ մոգոնած  աշխարհը, այս ամենը կազմում է մեծ բյուջե, առանց տարեկան ճեղքումների, առանց հարկայինի հետ խնդիրների, Ես արդար քրտինքով եմ հարստացել : 
> Հարուստ մարդն էլ իմ նման պետք է լինի`միակն ու անկրկնելին, իր խաղացած դերի մեջ


Հանաձայն եմ;
Իսկ որն է քո մոգոնած աշխարհը?

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Ինչ որ բանով հարուստ լինել  նույնն է ասենք, որ ինչ որ  բանով լիքը (լի) լինել, այսինքն հարուստ մոտավորապես նշանակում է մի բան շատ ունենալ, թեև *հարուստ մարդ է* խոսքը ասվում է հիմնականում նյութական ունեցվածքով առատ մարդկանց մասին:
> Ինչևէ մարդը հարուստ կարող է լինել նաև ներքին  դառնությամբ  կամ շատ  ավելի  բացասական  բառերով …մի  խոսքով սա շատ  խիստ հարաբերական է,այդ  պատճառով  2րդ  հարցին պատասխանելու  համար նախ պետք է պարզել կոնկրետ *ինչով հարուստ մարդը*  հետո նոր *ինչպիսին  պետք է լինի*:
> Իսկ եթե առաջին հարցը այնուամենայնիվ հնչեր  այսպես ինչով՞ կուզեիք հարուստ լիել (ասենք ամենաշատը)
> կուզենաի ավելի հարուստ գիտելիքներ ունենաի տարբեր բնագավառներից ինչպես նաև հարուստ լիեի տաղանդներով (չեմ ասի կոնկրետ որոնցով)…


Ես նույնպես ուզում եմ  գիտելիքներով հարուստ լինել;
Փողի առկաությունը մառդու դրամապանակում, քո նրա հանդեպ ունեցած վերաբերմունքի վրա ազդում է?

----------

